# constipation???



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Apologies for a poo related question- but can puppies get constipated?

For the last 2 days Rigby has not been going so much and when he does they seem hard and dark in colour.

Tonight when he went he semmed to be straining!

What do I do?

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What are you feeding him and is he eating it?

How many times per day is he going?

Do you know of him eating anything he shouldn't recently?

Sorry for the questions


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, they can get constipated. Is he drinking plenty of water? and has he eaten anything unusual?


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for your quick replies x

He is drinking water- not excessively- just normally.

He is on dry food but not eaten alot today- which also made me think constipation.

I don't know that he's eaten anything unusual- I gave him some cooked chicken yesterday??

He has only just started going out for walks- could it be related to this??

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Exercise would normally help things along, so I don't think it would be the walking. It is not something I have come across so I have been having a look online. Suggested reasons are furballs which apparently is more common than you would think especially with longer coated puppies!

It is reccomended that you introduce something oily into the diet such as oily fish e.g tuna in oil.

It is worth trying a natural approach like this but ensure that Rigby is drinking and if the problem continues or he stops pooing altogether I would call the vet for advice. 

Hope he is ok.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy did have a bout of constipation when he was a puppy, but as Sarah said some oily food did the trick. Hope it 'passes' soon. Good luck, Looby.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Thanks for the replies X

Rigby seems alot better today- I will give him some oily fish tomorrow just to be on the safe side!

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is great news, thank you for the update.


----------

